# Trackday Castle Combe



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Thought you might enjoy some pictures from my castle combe outing on Tuesday....anyone else into a bit of motorsport/trackdaying etc?

Was going really well...


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

until a coolant hose burst! (Easily fixed though, no harm done)


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

What watch you wearin?? :clown:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

haha, forgot to mention the important bit!

was the Seiko 6306 Scubapro* I bought off TimeTraveller a few weeks ago.. hasn;t left my wrist since it arrived!

*probably just aswell with all that water about!!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like awesome fun. I haven't done any track days as such with cars but done a couple of driver training days on a track. So sort of but not quite.

I'd love to get an old cheapie and thrash it round a track. An old import Nissan Silvia or similar. Be a great way to spend a few hours without the massive overhead costs of running a dedicated track car.

Then again a cheap older sportsbike is a cost effective way to do business. Someone posted some bike pics a while back (was it Andy??) and you can still get a massive buzz in relative safety.

I don't think my petrol landcruiser will do very well on the track... :duh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Good pics.

I tried it once and never again, to many lunatics that thought they were good but in reality were just a liability and should have stuck to Grand Turismo on the playstation. The vast majority going round when I was there were clueless. I'm surprised at these things that people don't get killed on a regular basis :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like great fun and well done to the photographer!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics and good day out, I used to be at Coombe often, I only lived one junction away back in the old days... 

Nice mota too...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice to see a 4A-GE in action again. :yes:


----------



## johnfoxllb (Jul 15, 2009)

I sold my MR2 a while back, great little car. Ultra reliable.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Bladerunner said:


> Nice to see a 4A-GE in action again. :yes:


you would be right if the car was original... but I shoved a 3ltr v6 out of a camry in the back there 

I avoid action days, thats when the nutters come out, most of my trackdays are done with the CSMA or LOT, which has very sensible/respectful people (most of which drive cars I could only dream of affording).


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see a 4A-GE in action again. :yes:
> ...


Like to see a pic of the engine bay! 

Which engine is it, the 3VZ-FE; IIRC they have produced more than one 3ltr V6 design?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Its the 1mz-fe (all alloy block as opposed to the iron 3vz) helps keep the weight down.

video of it here.. first fire up after install (carried out by Woodsport)


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Moustachio said:


> Its the 1mz-fe (all alloy block as opposed to the iron 3vz) helps keep the weight down.
> 
> video of it here.. first fire up after install (carried out by Woodsport)


Mmm what kind of BHP from that, and any mods other than the air intake filter?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

estimated as 200bhp and 200 torques, which is basically stock power for that engine.

possibly planing a mappable ecu, cams etc... but would like to keep it n/a

Its pretty rapid.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Moustachio said:


> estimated as 200bhp and 200 torques, which is basically stock power for that engine.
> 
> possibly planing a mappable ecu, cams etc... but would like to keep it n/a
> 
> Its pretty rapid.


Aha OK.....same as mine then, just wondered if there were any "out of the box" aids out there.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> Its the 1mz-fe (all alloy block as opposed to the iron 3vz) helps keep the weight down.
> 
> video of it here.. first fire up after install (carried out by Woodsport)


Thanks, interesting to see it set up & running. :yes:

So, what's the suspension set up; with the V6 now installed?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

dreadful atm! On old Koni's which are truly aweful.

Its having coilovers, uprated roll bars, polybushing etc fitted soon though...

thanks for the interest!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Moustachio said:


> dreadful atm! On old Koni's which are truly aweful.


I wondered why it looked like you were hanging on for grim death :lol: :lol:

I'm a bit surprised they let you scoot round with the t-tops out and no roll bar ??? When I had a go I had to have my roof panels in place. As you said earlier I probably just went on the wrong sort of day. Might be something to try if it was a bit more organised and I was using someone else's car 

HERTZ Rent - A - Racer


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> dreadful atm! On old Koni's which are truly aweful.
> 
> Its having coilovers, uprated roll bars, polybushing etc fitted soon though...
> 
> thanks for the interest!


Were the Koni's rated for a V6 over the back? 

Definitely worth changing to polybushes as well IMHO, surprising the difference such a

minor upgrade can bring.

Keep the posts coming


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

nope, but the engine weighs only very marginally more than the 4age.... the problem is its still on the original bushes, the konis are just aweful... bone crushingly hard and I have sagging springs, and I don't think the geometry/tracking has been right since 1987! The tyres on it are utterly foobarred too...

ATM it pulls and wobbles about allover the place hence the "hanging on for grim death"









Once all the new suspension is done, it should (better bloody had!) change the car completely, can't wait to gain some confidence in it!

All good fun/wallletache :good:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> nope, but the engine weighs only very marginally more than the 4age.... the problem is its still on the original bushes, the konis are just aweful... bone crushingly hard and I have sagging springs, and I don't think the geometry/tracking has been right since 1987! The tyres on it are utterly foobarred too...
> 
> ATM it pulls and wobbles about allover the place hence the "hanging on for grim death"
> 
> ...


Yep, but the car was designed around the 4A-GE originally! 

If the springs are gone, then it will be harder on the Koni's - the "hanging on" is just character building! 

Once you get it sorted; the polybushes will help keep the geometry in check.

What've you done with the brakes?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Moustachio said:


> Thought you might enjoy some pictures from my castle combe outing on Tuesday....anyone else into a bit of motorsport/trackdaying etc?


Oh, YES. Finished the last of my long-awaited "tunes" (corrections more like) to my Acura "Accord Euro": ECU, dampers, anti-roll bar, and better brakes. Now purrs and bolts like a champ. The driver needs some more instruction and experience, though.

1st time out....










2nd time (third day) with a bit more skills....










That's a right gnarly lookin' MR2 you've got there, always liked those rocket sleds. Let's see some vi-de-o, eh?


----------

